# A small hacksaw I made in school



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

So I got this small hacksaw finished today and taught that someone might be interested.
















The blade attachment is made of one small bolt, two washers and nut for the bolt.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work, just be easy on it those thin blades snap very easy


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

The blades cost only 2,5 euros for twelve, so I guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pomputin said:


> The blades cost only 2,5 euros for twelve, so I guess it's not that big of a deal.










the point is if a tool breaks on you while you are using it you can be seriously injured in the process.


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> The blades cost only 2,5 euros for twelve, so I guess it's not that big of a deal.










the point is if a tool breaks on you while you are using it you can be seriously injured in the process.
[/quote]
Not worried about that either cause I snapped two or three blades and only sawed once in to my finger when I was making a necklace (a mini slingshot of course).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice tool!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive a prediction to make, your gonna get too used and comfortable to snapping them blades and cutting yourself not too serious , that when you use a bigger and sharper blade your going to cut yourself bad, ive seen it happen to many times in the past .


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Some nice talent there. Congrats!


----------

